# 9/11 Ten Years Later



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)

ten years ago i walked into my 2nd class of the day and saw people jumping out of a building and was like "cool what movie is this?" found out it wasn't a movie. it was really happening. there have been many thoughts and opinions about what really happened.

so where were you, what are your thoughts about it, what do you think really happened?

Don't worry people, I won't forget 9/11. I will never forget all of the disgustingly horrible things OUR GOVERNMENT has put it's own country through, for nothing but MONEY, GREED AND POWER. Unfortunately, they still got what they wanted and they continue to get what they want and as long as the majority of Americans keep sleeping and ignoring the fact that the leaders of this country do not give a fuck about you.

^^^via daisy doom^^^


----------



## katbastard (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## dharma bum (Sep 11, 2011)

http://zeitgeistmovie.com/


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 11, 2011)

NEVER FORGET.... BECAUSE THEY WILL NOT LET YOU!


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

ok the zeitgeist films starts out proving jesus to be fiction then later they talk about 666 chips implanted in your hand. im sorry thats double parking. first religion and jesus is bullshit but revelation and 666 is real. come the fuck on.


----------



## robbaked (Sep 11, 2011)

Was in L.A. Woke up to people saying the Pentagon was under attack. Krazy fucking day. Went downtown and there was no one out except dealers and hookers.
loose change movie - interesting stuff


----------



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)

*What about building 7....the CIA building. It was never hit by a plane and was only on fire on a few floors. It blew up and collapsed in its footprint. Watch the news on 9-11 and see if they mention that building.
Mancow did an interview with Donald Rumsfeld and he claimed that he never heard of building 7! HaHa! Somethings fishy.*


----------



## trash diver (Sep 11, 2011)

The goverment has been revising events since Lincoln was shot,and probably before that.There is nothing the goverment wont do to maintain command and control.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> ok the zeitgeist films starts out proving jesus to be fiction then later they talk about 666 chips implanted in your hand. im sorry thats double parking. first religion and jesus is bullshit but revelation and 666 is real. come the fuck on.


Yeah there are a lot of contradictions but there is also a lot of good info....the first one is probably the only one worth watching.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

thats the only contradiction i saw. it was just alot of shit at once. pick one topic for doc and stay with it. the 666 chips were unecessary. it seems like they were doing what the govt does. appease atheists then scare the shit out of the religious to attain a goal. like take the hitlery channel theres never any history on it. some powers that be realize people arent beleiving in god the way they used to so lets beef up the alien angle. i dunno for some reason aliens are being shoved down my throat and there has to be a reason for it. or the doomsday meteorite it will happen again and theres nothing we can do about it. there is the thunderwell the first object launched in orbit was a missle hole cover in 1956. or global warming theres nothing we can do. the pykrete idea would most certainly work. yes there are things that dont make sense about 9 11. and yes doomsday is preventable. im just tired of lameass program directors trying to scare the shit out of me all the time. weather its the state clergy or media from all angles.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2011)

9/11 was i guess an awakening for me lol.... I was in 8th grade, I was never the rebellious type as a child and I remember questioning things but always assuming there was a good reason for it. I was confused as to what actually happened for awhile. I first saw news coverage when I got up to go to school...I thought a plane just accidentally crashed. They made everyone sit in the auditorium all day and watch the news but they didn't talk about anything...it was so weird. That school was weird in general though...ran by mormans. People were asking my teacher questions but he kept saying "just watch". I had no idea what the WTC was. The only thing I knew about politics was what I was taught in school... My parents never talked about it. That was around the same time I started using the internet. I started reading and coming across conspiracy sites. I've been driving myself crazy ever since haha


----------



## jake4569 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was glad to see immortal technique posted have you ever heard the song dominate species, bad ass song. I never really try to get into weather it was a inside job or not.. to me its in the past and yeah tragic loss don't get me wrong, but just a drop in the bucket compared to the civilians murdered in the middle east. Now another boogie man Gadafi or however you spell it, not only the middle east but now Africa too, not like the UN wasn't already having a massive depopulation program going for years there now but now its pubic knowledge were waging war on their asses. On a optimistic note have you guys ever heard of the love police? Look up the love police on youtube.. it'll blow your mind funny ass hell but with truth in it. I love me some jones but it always leaving me feel so pessimistic and like im wasting time even living after words. Don't get me wrong he does get the truth out though


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Sep 11, 2011)

I was there right by the Pentagon (half mile from it) when all hell broke loose.....I lost friends in the planes, in the towers & in the Pentagon. I watched the television coverage of the towers with a friend as his 8 month pregnant mother was in one of the towers. Luckily she barely made it out down the stairs before they collapsed & got enough cell service to let us know she was alive. We all hid out in a house outside of DC in the MD suburbs for days. Between surviving the DC Sniper bullshit and 9/11 I got the hell outta there. I had friends who did canine search & rescue in NYC that told me the brutal details of what they saw. One fucked up day I hate the anniversary of each year & am so glad I don't own one or watch TV......


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 11, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> thats the only contradiction i saw. it was just alot of shit at once. pick one topic for doc and stay with it. the 666 chips were unecessary. it seems like they were doing what the govt does. appease atheists then scare the shit out of the religious to attain a goal. like take the hitlery channel theres never any history on it. some powers that be realize people arent beleiving in god the way they used to so lets beef up the alien angle. i dunno for some reason aliens are being shoved down my throat and there has to be a reason for it. or the doomsday meteorite it will happen again and theres nothing we can do about it. there is the thunderwell the first object launched in orbit was a missle hole cover in 1956. or global warming theres nothing we can do. the pykrete idea would most certainly work. yes there are things that dont make sense about 9 11. and yes doomsday is preventable. im just tired of lameass program directors trying to scare the shit out of me all the time. weather its the state clergy or media from all angles.


 
i was just talking about the 9/11 parts of the film and how it was an inside job.
loose change is another one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E3oIbO0AWE


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah zeigeist should have been 3 films:
JESUS IS BULLSHIT
911 IS AN INSIDE JOB
666 THE BEAST IS HERE!

oh well back to real history nostrodamus presents ancient alien nazi ice truckers pawn and loan.


----------



## Ben (Sep 12, 2011)

Who cares.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 12, 2011)

they wasn't aimin at us, not at my house
they hit the world trade, the pentagon
and almost got the white house
now everybody walkin around all patriotic
how we gonna fight to keep freedom
when we ain't got it?


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 12, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> thats the only contradiction i saw. it was just alot of shit at once. pick one topic for doc and stay with it. the 666 chips were unecessary. it seems like they were doing what the govt does. appease atheists then scare the shit out of the religious to attain a goal. like take the hitlery channel theres never any history on it. some powers that be realize people arent beleiving in god the way they used to so lets beef up the alien angle. i dunno for some reason aliens are being shoved down my throat and there has to be a reason for it. or the doomsday meteorite it will happen again and theres nothing we can do about it. there is the thunderwell the first object launched in orbit was a missle hole cover in 1956. or global warming theres nothing we can do. the pykrete idea would most certainly work. yes there are things that dont make sense about 9 11. and yes doomsday is preventable. im just tired of lameass program directors trying to scare the shit out of me all the time. weather its the state clergy or media from all angles.


 Now I can't remember what the main contradiction I saw was...there are 4 or 5 movies now though...but yeah there is a lot of info at once and they are all over the place. My brother is crazy over zeitgeist, to the point where he gets pissed if someone disagrees with it...its nuts. There is also some weird community thing they are trying to build...or something...I couldn't really find a clear answer as to what exactly they are trying to accomplish with it.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah im not going nuts over theory. but there was alot of unexplained shit. like how does a drivers license jump out of a hijackers wallet out of his pocket out of a burning plane out of a burning building and land a few blocks away without a scratch on it. then they find his car with a paper back quran that was never opened and a video tape on how to fly airplanes also shrink wrapped when the guy already took courses how to fly.

and this is unrelated but disprovers of jesus as a person in history never consider this: why did a sect of jews take up japnese reike which would be considered sorcery and also the buddhist/hindu custom of kneeling and folding the hands? jews simply dont do this. was it a fad that spread like wildfire? where did they pick it up?

also unrelated if i was the son of the devil and a world leader theres been so much shit about these chip implants that nobody would get them even if i tried to enforce it. well guess what i have a chip in my passport BIG BROTHER KNOWS WHERE I AM. pftttt........

yeah make a film about that just weird shit thats unexplainable and real tracking chips already here that are "in hand" at one time fundys were saying credit cards and computers were the beast now they all take credit cards and have websites. bullshit now bullshit is a mystery why do we beleive it? why do we spout it off?


----------



## finn (Sep 12, 2011)

I first heard about it when I walked upon a group of friends and they looked at me and said, "well, at least we know he wasn't the one who did it." "Did what?" "You didn't hear?" and then they were worried that anarchists (as in one of us) had done that for no apparent reason until I gave them an annoyed look and told them that we were neither that well organized or suicidal. Mostly I remember the hysteria of that day. It was really annoying. People were talking about car bombs, and other stuff that never happened.


----------

